# comps down! D:



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hiyas guys 

Just wanted to give you a heads up, my comps down and it wont start upagain.. D:

But the bf is working on it ^^

Be back as soon as i can!


----------



## MacFish (Jun 15, 2006)

3 words; Get a Mac  


Just kidding. Hope everything is okay and most importantly, hope you had a backup!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Heh, heh...I'm preparing to switch over to Mac for my business and keeping the PC for gaming and surfing.

It's just my luck that the semi to annual crashes happens a few days before I plan to back-up and clean the system. I should have stuck w/Mac back in '95. Would have paid a bit more but looking back, the cost in downtime of one incident w/the PC would have easily paid for itself.

Now I'm learning the error in my ways...LOL! Time to research Macs for my purposes.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hehehe.. yea macs are nice.. i worked on them a lot in school for photoshop and stuff...

Comps back online and running better than before! *knocks on wood*


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Glad you're back!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Oop cross that! 
Seems i had my IE re written while i happened upon another forum with hacked iframes... dont misunderstand me, i dont know what i am talking about... just what a friend has told me.. lol

So i will have to wipe and start over, get a better browser and such.

I'll will sneak on the bf's comp whenever i can


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

turns out my desk isnt real wood... >.>


----------

